
Microsoft OneDrive is experiencing intermittent issues affecting all users - Spare_account
https://portal.office.com/servicestatus
======
quanticle
It's not intermittent for me. I can't log in at all, despite repeated
attempts.

~~~
Spare_account
I'm having that experience as well to be honest but I thought I would respect
the wording on their status page for the submission title.

There is a parallel thread which mentions Skype as being affected too.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13924838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13924838)

I guess this across all of Microsoft's offerings.

~~~
quanticle
I would not be surprised if it was. The specific problem I'm having is that
the domain login.live.com is failing to load. Given that this domain handles
logins for all of Microsoft's services, it's not surprising to me that a
failure here would cause failures across a number of other services.

------
Spare_account
The service status page has been updated with a comment that they're deploying
a fix:

 _Current status: We 're deploying a fix to restore service. Users should
begin to experience service restoration as the fix is rolled out._

~~~
Spare_account
The fix worked for the login issues but there are additional issues with the
OneDrive service:

 _Current status: We 've determined that the previously resolved issue had
some residual impact to the service configuration for OneDrive. We're
performing an analysis of the affected systems to determine what further steps
are needed for full recovery._

------
shadyrudy
XBox live as well. I'm guessing it's all across Microsoft

------
Insanity
As for me, I can't log in to my Skype account at all

